# Fashion Question



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Now I've been showing for a long time, but I recently bought for myself a used Pytchley Hunt Coat in Navy (really amazing price and fit I had to get it lol) anyways. It's so dark navy its almost black.

I'm wondering if anyone else here knows what looks best under a Navy coat, shirt color wise (aside from white thats an obvious) I've never owned a Navy coat (I own a Grey and Hunter Green coat forever), i've borrowed them in the past for Medals and such but in that scenario you always have to wear a white shirt. 

So what colors have you worn? See others wear?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If it's solid navy just about anything! (I'm thinking more along the lines of lighter colors). I've seen navy look great with light blue, lavender, pink, light green... even orangish or yellow (which I didn't love, not because it didn't match but because I don't love those colors). If your coat has a plaid/pattern or a colored lining I'd try to stick to colors that look best with those colors. Light blue is pretty standard and in most cases looks fantastic.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed. Almost anything looks good under a navy coat. Get a few colors and have fun with it. I would stick to pastel colors thought, like upnover said.


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

I have a nnavy hunt coat and I always wear light blue with mine, it looks real good with it and it looks good with my mare.


----------



## arabian (Sep 11, 2009)

*Hi i have a dark navy show jacket i wear blue and pink but i must say that pink looks the best.*


----------

